# requirements?



## epd111 (Jul 20, 2006)

I suppose I could do a search, but...

Just joined and my first post was a rather long epistle on the topic of training. I did clearly state that I didn't know what y'all did up here, so no flaming (please). However, it made me wonder - what are the training requirements in MA for full time, or non-full time (whatever you call them) officers? Do I understand that there is more than one level of non-full time? What are the differences? etc.

Any knowledge transfer would be appreciated!


----------

